# New Chevy G-4500



## EMTRider (Aug 8, 2011)

Are there any complaints, problems, or praises with the new Chevy G-4500 Diesel chasis?  We are pricing out a new Type III ambulance, and they don't offer the Ford engines anymore.


----------



## Simusid (Aug 9, 2011)

EMTRider said:


> Are there any complaints, problems, or praises with the new Chevy G-4500 Diesel chasis?  We are pricing out a new Type III ambulance, and they don't offer the Ford engines anymore.



Well my face is red.   I was told that GMC no longer made the 4500 chassis that we had on our last two ambuli.  I guess I'm wrong http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150200858661394.311225.195424591393   We "upgraded" to an international 4300 (as I've mentioned in a couple of other threads).   

I'm not saying it was a mistake to get the bigger 4300 but pretty much everyone in our service LOVED our GMC 4500.   It drives great, great turning radius, stable, not too big, etc.  If I had known (or bothered to check) I would not have voted for the International.

More to the point of your question.   We had a door fall off.   Door.....fall.....off  Also, had to have a rear end rebuild in less than 20K miles (but not factory warranty).  I think that cost us $6k.  Besides that they've been great.   I'd buy another one in a minute.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 9, 2011)

No, you are correct. GM no longer offers a medium duty truck lineup (Chevy Kodiak/GMC TopKick). The GMC G series is a van chassis, that can be configured in a cut-away configuration to allow for a Type III ambulance body to be used.


----------



## Simusid (Aug 9, 2011)

Tigger said:


> No, you are correct. GM no longer offers a medium duty truck lineup (Chevy Kodiak/GMC TopKick). The GMC G series is a van chassis, that can be configured in a cut-away configuration to allow for a Type III ambulance body to be used.



ahhh! thanks much!


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been in a few that were owned by other services. They seemed alright. Standard GM mediocre build quality and crappy interiors. 

These look like the only way to get a new diesel type 3 so the market will be theirs. It looks like the Duramaxes on the vans now have the emission parts so be warned that EGR cooler and DPF repairs add up fast. 

In the long run a gas Ford may wind up cheaper. After doing some quick math on our Duramax trucks I think gas would be cheaper over the life of the truck. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## jtb_E10 (Aug 14, 2011)

EMTRider said:


> Are there any complaints, problems, or praises with the new Chevy G-4500 Diesel chasis?  We are pricing out a new Type III ambulance, and they don't offer the Ford engines anymore.





I work out of one every 4th day for 24 hours. I have had NO bad experiences with it. Mechanically they run 10x better than any ford ambulance I have every worked out of. We have had some issues in the past with ford engines in our Horton ambulances. We went with Braun's Chief XL w/ the Chevy G4500 chassis this time around and they are second to none! They handle and ride a LOT better. 

Check it out on our section of the Indiana Fire Trucks webpage...(My office is Medic #3).

http://www.indianafiretrucks.com/Station.aspx?StationId=265


----------



## EMTRider (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.  We are going with the Braun Chief XL, also.  Since we want a diesel, we have little choice in the matter.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Aug 17, 2011)

Technically, we had a door fall off twice. Fortunately there was a blacksmith there when the driver's side door fell off on the bridge, so the pin was temporarily replaced / repaired as soon as we got back to base. 

To clarify: the hinge pin fell out; the end is knurled and press-fit, but not press-fit enough in this case. This would seem to be a "we got the door hinge made on a Friday after lunch" issue rather than a systemic problem; the doors on the other 4500 ambulance remained blissfully attached throughout its service.



Simusid said:


> Well my face is red.   I was told that GMC no longer made the 4500 chassis that we had on our last two ambuli.  I guess I'm wrong http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150200858661394.311225.195424591393   We "upgraded" to an international 4300 (as I've mentioned in a couple of other threads).
> 
> I'm not saying it was a mistake to get the bigger 4300 but pretty much everyone in our service LOVED our GMC 4500.   It drives great, great turning radius, stable, not too big, etc.  If I had known (or bothered to check) I would not have voted for the International.
> 
> More to the point of your question.   We had a door fall off.   Door.....fall.....off  Also, had to have a rear end rebuild in less than 20K miles (but not factory warranty).  I think that cost us $6k.  Besides that they've been great.   I'd buy another one in a minute.


----------



## sweetpete (Aug 17, 2011)

Duramax is a good motor, from what I hear. Otherwise, I'm not a big GM fan.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 29, 2011)

We have two ford Type I's and one ford Type III ambulance. They both ride pretty nicely and we never have any problems, especially in the winter. I rode in medium duty (not sure what make) ambulance on my ride time. Those things are amazing. 

I don't drive ambulances yet, my squad doesn't allow anyone under 21 drive (understandable). But that is my experience of ambulances from the back.


----------

